# stallion suggestions???



## mikedodd026 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a daughter of PG Gunpowder out of Hickorys Merada by Docs Hickory. I would appreciate feedback on good cutting horse stallions that would cross well with her.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Conformation photos of the mare?


----------



## mikedodd026 (Oct 14, 2014)

I cant get pics to upload??? Good hip, nice butt. Little small in the withers, light front end. No real conformational flaws


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I recommend Metallic cat or his brother Cat's Full Moon.
Cats Full Moon :: Brinkman Ranch
Metallic Cat - NCHA Open Futurity Champion - NCHA Horse of the Year - High Brow Cat


----------

